# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Minag: Mayor regulación a importación de leche en polvo para beneficiar a ganaderos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Presentará proyecto para prohibir mezcla de leche en polvo con líquida para consumo directo.* 
El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) presentará esta semana un proyecto de ley para que haya una mayor regulación en la importación de leche en polvo, lo cual beneficiará a los ganaderos a nivel nacional, afirmó hoy su titular, Carlos Leyton.  
Debe haber una mayor regulación en la importación de leche en polvo y vamos a trabajar con los productores lecheros para que ellos también presenten una iniciativa al Congreso antes que termine la legislatura esta semana, manifestó. 
Explicó que las grandes empresas lácteas en Perú están aprovechando que el precio de la leche en polvo importada ha bajado en los últimos meses y la utiliza en sus procesos con el fin de tener menores costos y más ganancias. 
La firma, que es casi monopólica, está haciendo abuso de posición de dominio y mantiene un precio (para los ganaderos) y aunque el Instituto Nacional de Defensa de la Competencia y de la Protección de la Propiedad Intelectual (Indecopi) lo ha negado, es lo que está pasando en la realidad, puntualizó. 
Sostuvo que las empresas utilizan en sus procesos una buena proporción de leche en polvo que importan del extranjero, lo que provoca que compren menos a los ganaderos nacionales y a menores precios. 
Si yo compro leche en polvo importada y el precio por litro es de 70 céntimos, y le compro al productor nacional a 90, entonces el industrial ganaría si es que trae leche en polvo de afuera, le echa agua, grasa, la envasa y la vende. Estaría 20 céntimos por cada litro de leche importada, refirió. 
En ese sentido, indicó que el proyecto que presentará el Minag se enfocará en mejorar el Decreto Legislativo N° 1035 que publicó el Poder Ejecutivo en junio del año pasado en el marco de la implementación del Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) con Estados Unidos. 
Dicho decreto deroga la 15ª disposición complementaria del Decreto Legislativo N° 653, que prohibía la importación de leche en polvo, grasa anhidra y demás insumos lácteos que sean empleados en la reconstitución y recombinación de leche líquida y elaboración de derivados como queso o mantequilla para consumo directo.  
Queremos que vuelva el decreto derogado para que haya una mayor regulación de esta importación para que la leche en polvo no se combine para el consumo directo, subrayó. 
De esta manera, dijo que se fortalecerá a la mayoría de los ganaderos lecheros y habría un trato más equitativo y homogéneo entre la producción nacional y los empresarios. 
Hace unos meses la leche en polvo internacional estaba muy cara y eso hacía que los industriales lácteos pagaran mejor a los ganaderos, pero ahora la leche en polvo nuevamente ha bajado y por ello también se quiere bajar el precio a los productores nacionales, explicó. 
En cuanto al precio de la lata de leche evaporada, el ministro indicó que en el sector sigue habiendo una posición casi única y monopólica y, al no haber competencia, su precio no puede bajar. 
Saquemos la cuenta, si le pagan 90 céntimos por litro de leche, cuál debiera ser el precio de la leche en el mercado una vez procesada para el consumo de la población, puntualizó.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (12/01/09)*Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Incremento de consumo de derivados lácteos impulsa importación de leche en polvo, afirma Minag Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Gloria descarta que haya incrementado importación de leche en polvo en perjuicio de ganaderos Mayor regulación a importación de leche en polvo para beneficiar a ganaderos

----------

